# Chipotle "No Leftover" Dip



## uncle eddie (Jun 16, 2016)

I make this dip a lot to go with the chips and all the other fixings when we smoke meats.  I call it Chipotle "No Leftover" Dip because it flat out disappears - first thing gone.  It is just a bit spicy but will not make you sweat.

I am posting this on Thursday because the dip is a lot better if you make it a day ahead of time, but if in a pinch, 2 or 3 hours ahead of time works OK, but you should stir it every 30 to 45 minutes or so.

*Ingredients:*

1 1⁄2 cups sour cream
1⁄2 cup mayonnaise
2 tablespoons Mrs Dash southwest Chipotle seasoning mix
1⁄4 teaspoon garlic powder
1⁄4 teaspoon onion powder
1⁄2 teaspoon salt

*DIRECTIONS*

1. Add all ingredients and mix thoroughly in mixing bowl.
2. Cover and place in refrigerator for at least one hour (longer is better).
3. Remove from refrigerator and mix once more.
4. Serve.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 16, 2016)

The recipe looks very good!

Thanks for sharing!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 19, 2016)

UE, Sounds delicious !


----------



## daveomak (Jun 19, 2016)

Eddie morning....  It is good of you to share your A#1 dip with the folks here....   That's what this forum is all about...  Sharing what we know....

As Chef JimmyJ says...  "All the good recipes are shared...   the bad recipes are kept secret".... or something like that....


----------



## driedstick (Jun 23, 2016)

Looks great I will have to give it a try over the 4th of July camping trip

DS


----------



## smkdatstuff (Nov 7, 2016)

I made this dip over the weekend. It is great! Thanks for sharing.

Nick


----------



## mcokevin (Nov 7, 2016)

Looks delicious and easy to make!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 8, 2016)

This sounds great! I missed it the first time and thanks for the quote Dave...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Nov 8, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> This sounds great! I missed it the first time and thanks for the quote Dave...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometime, way back when, I remember a member said "he couldn't share his recipes for some reason"....   and that was your response, or something close....   I thought....  "What a perfect response to some self serving, self aggrandizing individual..." (enhance the reputation of (someone) beyond what is justified by the facts:  "he hoped to aggrandize himself by dying a hero's death")


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 8, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> Sometime, way back when, I remember a member said "he couldn't share his recipes for some reason"....   and that was your response, or something close....   I thought....  "What a perfect response to some self serving, self aggrandizing individual..." (enhance the reputation of (someone) beyond what is justified by the facts:  "he hoped to aggrandize himself by dying a hero's death")


LOL...I remember that guy. Was a young kid. Guess he figured he was going to be the next Myron. I put my response in my signature...JJ

*The really Great Recipes are worth Sharing...All the rest are Secret!...*


----------

